

Is Zerigo a good option for DNS management? - lukevdp

The main reason I'm looking at Zerigo specifically is that Heroku integrates with it easily. I love that Heroku keep the A records up to date and I need a DNS management service with an API.<p>Has anyone used Zerigo and able to comment on them? Are there other alternatives I should be looking at?
======
gexla
Go for it. I think Zerigo is about as good as any other similar service out
there. I have used their DNS and their hosting and I have never had a problem
with either one.

~~~
lukevdp
Thanks for the feedback

------
andrewtj
What would you like to see in an API for a DNS service? Just the ability to
create/delete/update records and zones or something more?

~~~
lukevdp
Yeah I just need to be able to add/update/delete records. My customers will be
able to use their own domain for my app. I want them to be able to delegate
the nameservers and everything else is automated.

~~~
andrewtj
Right — I'm trying to get an idea of what people are after in/from a DNS
service with an API. Have you looked at running your own database-backed name
server at all?

